# FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Release Notes



## masayoshi (Dec 15, 2018)

I use this cpu.

Do I need following line?

```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```

7.2. Graphics Support


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 15, 2018)

You only really _need_ it if running Xorg.
Xorg's x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel video driver needs it in particular.

edit:
Not just Xorg -but any program that needs graphics acceleration features of your video device.


----------



## k.jacker (Dec 16, 2018)

I'd prefer going with the kernel modesetting driver, you don't need to install any Xorg drivers then.
The right driver for your CPU is the one from the base system.

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
in /etc/rc.conf

Take a look at the tutorial I wrote, when FreeBSD 11.2 was released.
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...or-intel-integrated-graphics-with-xorg.66732/
It doesn't fully apply to FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE anymore, but for your SandyBridge CPU it does.

This will also save you the work of creating xorg.conf file, as Xorg will pick up the kms driver by itself.

Edit: Pick a more appropriate thread title next time.


----------

